

Using Selenium WebDriver to Run Mobile Web Tests - atluknitak
http://mobiledevicesonline.com/tech/using-selenium-webdriver-to-run-mobile-web-tests

======
manyabe
Selenium is still the best for web testing, but Appium brings even more to
devs. When does Appium get more robust is the big question.

~~~
atluknitak
Appium is fully based on Selenium and all commands are derived from Selenium
codebase. Appium is only for mobile so if you think of testing any mobile web
stuff here is a great framework for that. Another great article about this can
be found here:

[http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2015/01/14/basic-test-
automa...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2015/01/14/basic-test-automation-
for-apps-games-and-mobile-web/)

